# does anyone use eroids?



## itismethebee (Mar 5, 2018)

You cant buy juice from that websites but it has reviews for online sources, was wondering its trust worthy?


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 5, 2018)

I trust it about as much as I trust your self diagnosed late onset puberty.....


----------



## Jin (Mar 5, 2018)

itismethebee said:


> You cant buy juice from that websites but it has reviews for online sources, was wondering its trust worthy?



Nobody wants to help you start taking steroids.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 6, 2018)

Dammit Bee, did you just join yesterday
This is a "1st post" get flamed newb thread


----------



## automatondan (Mar 6, 2018)

I didnt even know eroids was still around it has had a well-known horrible reputation for years now...


----------



## itismethebee (Mar 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> Nobody wants to help you start taking steroids.


I know a guy in real life I dont need a online source I was just wondering. And I wont take test or anything else till im at least 22........


----------



## automatondan (Mar 6, 2018)

itismethebee said:


> I know a guy in real life I dont need a online source I was just wondering. And I wont take test or anything else till im at least 22........



In my opinion, 22 is too young unless you are sure you are going pro or something... A man does not even come close to his potential until close to 30...


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 6, 2018)

itismethebee said:


> I know a guy in real life I dont need a online source I was just wondering. And I wont take test or anything else till im at least 22........



lol back pedaling a little lol and 22 lmao this guy &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## bvs (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes people use it. 

Gullable, stupid people that is


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2018)

I use them exclusively


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 6, 2018)

BB has an eroid body.  lol


----------



## Intense (Mar 6, 2018)

When I think of eroids I think of teenagers who have gyno in their future babbling about sources they probably haven't even used.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 11, 2018)

automatondan said:


> In my opinion, 22 is too young unless you are sure you are going pro or something... A man does not even come close to his potential until close to 30...


Yeah, I made that mistake now my natty levels are FUUCCKKKEEDD 
I mean like 300 level...


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 11, 2018)

hemroids? nah I'm cool


----------



## Bestanaboleu (Mar 15, 2018)

i use eroids bro talk me for question


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2018)

Bestanaboleu said:


> i use eroids bro talk me for question



How about you just share your experiences right here in the open.


----------



## Mr P (Mar 16, 2018)

eroids reminds me of rainbows unicorns, mermaids.

I did fuk a mermaid even if no one believes me the best hole.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 16, 2018)

Mr P said:


> eroids reminds me of rainbows unicorns, mermaids.
> 
> I did fuk a mermaid even if no one believes me the best hole.



oh yeah please do tell more :32 (19):


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 16, 2018)

Mr P said:


> eroids reminds me of rainbows unicorns, mermaids.
> 
> I did fuk a mermaid even if no one believes me the best hole.



If no pics, it didn't happen.  lol


----------



## stanley (Mar 16, 2018)

i prefer KFC


----------



## LostLyric (Mar 18, 2018)

Mr P said:


> eroids reminds me of rainbows unicorns, mermaids.
> 
> I did fuk a mermaid even if no one believes me the best hole.



First thing I thought of was this song


----------



## Intense (Mar 22, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Yeah, I made that mistake now my natty levels are FUUCCKKKEEDD
> I mean like 300 level...



Some of us had those levels to begin with and so we chose to go on at a young age. I believe mine was 350ish. **** living that quality of life and busting your ass in the gym to get minimal in return.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 26, 2018)

Intense said:


> Some of us had those levels to begin with and so we chose to go on at a young age. I believe mine was 350ish. **** living that quality of life and busting your ass in the gym to get minimal in return.


Oh **** I know brother your telling me
I toughed that shit out for a while but. I got sick of it man
Always tired
Don't enjoy anything anymore
All sensitive and shit
**** all that shit.
Test and more test for my ass

I'm a real boy now


----------



## Cubazoa73 (Mar 26, 2018)

Yeah bro EROIDS and Napsgear is good to....WTF maybe try RBBGEAR. Run cuz save ur hard earned money or donate it to UGBB.


----------



## Cubazoa73 (Mar 26, 2018)

At least here u can learn some knowledge. Sorry man don't wanna grind u up but I've had BAD EXPERIENCES with whom you were talking about and if ur fishing....Then eat a giant...well ya know


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 27, 2018)

heiling22 said:


> Does that juice helps to reduce weight? I am looking for the best solution for my weight loss. Please help!



i think what you're looking for is prune juice


----------

